# Convinced i’m going crazy



## Minty45 (9 d ago)

I have leaky gas or at least i think I do. currently still attending school and have this uncontrollable uncomfortable gas only when i’m at school, i still have flatulence at home every minute but since i’m at home it’s easier to get rid of but still annoying. Started around two years ago after i had an incident with loud stomach noises, I also find it harder to do a BM lately as it takes me so long to ‘completely evacuate’ in which i still feel like i haven’t as i can feel this tingly sensation, I’m pretty sure I also smell bad at school because whenever i sit in classes i can hear people sniff and talk about smell which makes me want to run out the class and I’ve also noticed that this gas feeling is worse before lunch and after eating. Problem is at school whenever i feel i want to have a BM and I go nothing ever comes out even if i feel it was just about to escape, it disappears as soon as I sit down, my family say they can’t smell anything and that it’s all in my head, doctor also thinks it’s just anxiety in which i just got peppermint capsules that only worked a bit on the first day and stopped working, currently taking vitamin D supplements too. I have trouble trying to ‘forget’ about it as I feel more gas is escaping if i relax my body.
considering fodmap diet but i’m still not sure what this is really.
my stomach makes noises or gurgling feelings whenever I don’t eat and if I do eat I have more gas (which i can’t even evacuate because it never comes out when i go to do a BM) it’s embarrassing and bringing me down. If anyone has any tips please share  
I’m also trying to increase my water intake


----------

